# Ayuda .hex to .asm to .bas



## luchoito (Oct 8, 2013)

Hola que tal a todos, hace mucho que no me pasaba. Mi problema es el siguiente yo hace un tiempo escribí unos programas en basic para un pic 16f84a. Resulta que ahora quiero continuar con el proyecto 2 años después y solo encontré los .hex que están en hexadecimales.

Logre pasarlo a assembler pero sinceramente no tengo gran conocimiento de ese lenguaje, logre descifrar algunas cosas pero otras no. Quería saber si hay forma de convertir el .hex en .bas o el .asm en .bas. Así puedo continuar con mi proyecto.

PD: si se puede pasar a C también me serviría ya que lo estoy aprendiendo actualmente.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 8, 2013)

Te quiebras la cabeza tan facil, si ya lo habias hecho una ves porque no volver hacerlo, apuesto que gastarias mas tiempo en estar descifrando lo que hiciste que si lo vuelves hacer.

Como sea pasar de hex a asm se puede, pero de asm a bas lo dudo y de poder aun asi no va quedar como lo tenias he igualmente tendras que descifrar lo que hiciste


----------



## luchoito (Oct 8, 2013)

Te entiendo yo pensé lo mismo pero el programa lo desarrolle durante 1 año mas o menos, tenia errores y medio que lo abandone. Ahora que volví a terminarlo lo quiero para poder corregir los errores y usarlo de guiá. 
Al estar en assembler por ejemplo los bloques, los saltos salen todas con las direcciones físicas. Logre mas o menos armar un esquema del programa pero me interesa lo que esta dentro de cada uno de esos bloques. Y con mis conocimientos no soy capas de entenderlos.


----------



## Finskey (Oct 8, 2013)

Pasar a .c creo que hoy dia no esta solucionado hace faltan horas de trabajo para hacer un programita hex a c o hex a asm.


----------



## pci.aos (Oct 8, 2013)

De hex a c o bas no conozco nada asi. Pero si te sirve puedes desensamblar con MPLAB de Microchip que los saltos y llamadas a rutinas ademas de direcciones fisicas te pone etiquetas genericas (puedes descargarlo de forma gratuita de la pagina de Microchip, no el MPLAB X (aunque no lo he probado))


----------



## Scooter (Oct 9, 2013)

Lo veo difícil si no escribe el "descompilador" la propia casa que escribió el compilador; puede tener depuraciones en varios pasos y que sea muy complicado reconstruir el código fuente.


----------

